# Random Comments from non-Laker fan



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I'll start with the GOOD:

Maybe it was just the game but Devean George seems like hes ready to play

Shaq is starting to move a whole lot better

Rick Fox really hates the Kings.

BAD

KOBE has been playing selfishly lately and this game showed.
I also saw quite a few times when cameras showed KOBE's facial expressions directed at SHAQ when he didnt finish a play.

SHAQ also showed supreme displeasure with the REFS that calls I guess he normally would get, he didnt

No interviews after the game. Lakers always talk the talk but never really have much to say when they lose.

Help me out and tell me what you think of my observations


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Kobe presses too much when the team is behind.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Rick Fox should have shaken Vlade Divac's hand.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> Rick Fox should have shaken Vlade Divac's hand.


The lakers are a terrible team


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I'll start with the GOOD:
> 
> Maybe it was just the game but Devean George seems like hes ready to play
> ...


Bottomline: I don't know what is wrong with them. What I do know is that you cannot publicly belittle a man continuously and then expect them to forget it and love you the next minute. Kobe hurt Samaki and no matter what or how Samaki tries to overcome it, it's just not happening. When Kobe hurt Samaki, he also hurt the other members because it CLEARLY expressed his opinion of all of the "role players". Let's not forget, these are MEN first, professionals next who all came out of college with some acclaim. None of them came out to make stars out of Kobe and Shaq. And, when they have a bad game or are injured ... they get belittled publicly?

Say what you like, the mouth of Kobe and then Shaq has destroyed this team. And, just think about it ... what other player in league wants to join a team with egos like that and absolutely "no love" for their "role players".

Some one mentioned there are 50 games left and that is enough time for the Lakers to run off 34 wins. I say, in order for that to happen ... Shaq, Kobe and PJ will have to do A LOT of fence mending. AND, it can probably be done by anyone with lesser egos than these three.

Well, did I help you out any? 

NOTE: Additional comments are embedded in your comment (above).


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Did anyone else read Doug Christie's lips when they slow it down and zoomed in on him towards the end of the game?
If you didn't think he hated the Lakers, he made it obvious! I wonder how made Fox will be when he sees that replay.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What did Christie say, give the edited version (of course )?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> What did Christie say, give the edited version (of course )?


OK......

First word " a female dog"
Second word " a donkey or rear end"
Third word " a descriptive word for someone who has intercourse with a mom"

To imitate Christie, put them all together and scream them at the top of your lungs towards the Laker bench right after they call a time out.

 :laugh: :curse:


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> OK......
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> OK......
> ...


I hate Doug Christie, he's all that. He can't even hit ONE jump shot! Every time I see him on TV, I laugh because his wife basically controls his life. She gets angry when he talks to female reporters. Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! 

The joke's on you Doug, the joke's on you.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> OK......
> ...


lol! i saw that!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

He played solid defense on Kobe. The jokes on Shaq and the Lakers. Maybe Shaq should stop talking trash.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hell, all but 2 of Christie's points came from the FT line. He had NOTHING to brag about.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate Doug Christie, he's all that. He can't even hit ONE jump shot! Every time I see him on TV, I laugh because his wife basically controls his life. She gets angry when he talks to female reporters. Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> ...


Other observations I saw was the blanketing defense he played on KOBE and the steal where KOBE was trying to muscle him in the 3rd or 4th quarter and then Christie just game him a lil nudge stepped in front of him, stole the ball and went the other way


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> He played solid defense on Kobe. The jokes on Shaq and the Lakers. Maybe Shaq should stop talking trash.


Jim Jackson played defense on Kobe in the 4th, Christie hardly played in the 4th.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Hell, all but 2 of Christie's points came from the FT line. He had NOTHING to brag about.


Of course not. He has nothing to brag about if you only count scoring as having a good game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Shaq or Kobe said that to the Kings, the media would be all over them.

As I said before, with Christie's wife...the joke's on him.:yes: 

This game hardly meant anything. The Kings will never truly get revenge until they knock the Lakers out of the Playoffs 3 years in a row.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Jim Jackson played defense on Kobe in the 4th, Christie hardly played in the 4th.


There are three other quarters of play, which makes a total of 4. That is the normal length of an NBA basketball game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Of course not. He has nothing to brag about if you only count scoring as having a good game.


I'm including his wife in that statement too. Christie is the woman of their house.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> There are three other quarters of play, which makes a total of 4. That is the normal length of an NBA basketball game.


Really? Kobe was torching them in the first few quarters, he just couldn't finish on some of his lay-ups because he lost concentration or got HACKED.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> This game hardly meant anything. The Kings will never truly get revenge until they knock the Lakers out of the Playoffs 3 years in a row.


If you really believe this, you dont know basketball. For the Lakers right now every game means something because they are in such a hole. The Lakers talked a whole bunch of trash and lost the game because of a lack of cohesiveness on the team in crucial moments.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> If Shaq or Kobe said that to the Kings, the media would be all over them.
> 
> As I said before, with Christie's wife...the joke's on him.:yes:
> ...


_"They were winning by 12 midway through the 3rd quarter and they just died. Sac-Town didn't even call a timeout, the Lakers just suddenly stopped.

That was extremely weird and terribly frustrating.

*We're in trouble now.*"_

Sounds like you thought that this loss was fairly huge.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

damien, you make fun of christie so much, but he was one of the reasons why the lakers lost yet another game.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm including his wife in that statement too. Christie is the woman of their house.


What does that have to do with anything, X Factor?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> If Shaq or Kobe said that to the Kings, the media would be all over them.
> 
> As I said before, with Christie's wife...the joke's on him.:yes:
> ...


Wouldnt the Lakers have to make the playoffs for the next three years? Lets just try this year.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I thought this was the Lakers board not the Laker hater's board. You guys keep standing up for Christie when he clearly shouldn't have acted that way. If anybody on the Lakers said that, you guys would be making a huge deal out of it. 

I'm also tired of all these people that come to this board just to gloat. I'm sure every team has a down point and there is no need to do that. If we(as in the Laker fans) did that to you guys, I'm sure we'd get a lot of flack for it. I don't mind intelligent discussions but this has gone for from it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> _"They were winning by 12 midway through the 3rd quarter and they just died. Sac-Town didn't even call a timeout, the Lakers just suddenly stopped.
> ...


Not the end of the season though, is it?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything, X Factor?


EVERYTHING...EVERYTHING. 

He shouldn't swear, his wife might see him and lock him in the basement when he gets home.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Not the end of the season though, is it?


Nope, but you tried to pass it off as if the loss didn't mean anything. You forgot that you had started a pity-party in the other thread.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> damien, you make fun of christie so much, but he was one of the reasons why the lakers lost yet another game.


Bizzy, it's Dami*a*n...thanks.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Bizzy, it's Dami*a*n...thanks.


Funny, <<<D>>> calls you "Damien" and I have never seen you correct him...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope, but you tried to pass it off as if the loss didn't mean anything. You forgot that you had started a pity-party in the other thread.


Oh, you know me all too well, KC. 

Bottomline...yeah the Lakers needed a win. It would've been GREAT if they could beat the Kings on Christmas Day, but the Kings just outhustled and outplayed them the last 1 and 1/2 quarters. But, after thinking it over...there are still 52 games left. They have to start playing well now. Apparently, they have a very favorable schedule coming up, so their comeback should start VERY soon.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny, <<<D>>> calls you "Damien" and I have never seen you correct him...


 Put a space before and after the "D" then it shows up. 

Some helpful advice from...*Damian*


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, you know me all too well, KC.
> ...


I just thought it was funny how, in this thread, you tried to brush off the loss as if it didn't matter, but in the other thread, you were afraid that the Lakers were now "In trouble."


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Put a space before and after the "D" then it shows up.
> 
> Some helpful advice from...*Damian*


Yes, I know how to do it. Thanks for the help anyways. It's stuff like this that makes me wonder, "Why no respect for X?"


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny, <<<D>>> calls you "Damien" and I have never seen you correct him...


doesn't everyone on the board call him damien (with an "e")?


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> doesn't everyone on the board call him damien (with an "e")?


I call Damien "The X Factor" because that used to be his name before he changed it.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate Doug Christie, he's all that. He can't even hit ONE jump shot! Every time I see him on TV, I laugh because his wife basically controls his life. She gets angry when he talks to female reporters. Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> ...


Everyone talks about what he says to his wife during the games, what is that all about? Does he call her bad names too? I heard a wild story about what she did to him after he went to Cleaves' bachelor party.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Exactly... and ...*



> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> damien, you make fun of christie so much, but he was one of the reasons why the lakers lost yet another game.



Touche'. 

Sometimes, while reading Damian's posts, I wonder if he is even old enough to know that Doug played for the Lakers (and that wasn't too long ago). If I'm not mistaken, they drafted him out of Pepperdine or traded to get him his rookie year.

So, with that, your beloved Lakers (when they had a real GM named Jerry West) thought enough of him to want him on their team ... so why you hatin' now. I know, if only he was a Laker.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> Everyone talks about what he says to his wife during the games, what is that all about? Does he call her bad names too? I heard a wild story about what she did to him after he went to Cleaves' bachelor party.


I dunno...it makes Lakers fans feel better when they lose to Sacramento. 

It's a sick thing...but the conversations with other Laker fans can get pretty funny.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Wasn't the Lakers fortune supposed to change after Shaq's return? It didn't happen.

Wasn't the turnaround supposed to happen after the comeback against Dallas? It didn't happen.

Wasn't the new start supposed to be on Christmas Day against the Kings? It didn't happen.

If the Lakers are to have any hope of a 4th title, even a hope of the West. Conf. Finals, they need to kick it in now, before it's too late.

Teams aren't afraid of the Lakers anymore, sure they know that the Lakers are still dangerous, but the aura of invincibility is gone. Winning 3 in a row, you tend to lose that hunger that drives you. Dallas has that hunger, New Jersey has that hunger, Indiana has that hunger, but most of all Sacramento has it bad.

I've stated before, look back to the Celtics, Pistons, and then the Bulls. Celtics dominated the Pistons for many years in the East Playoffs. The Pistons were right there, even leading game 5 of the 87' East Finals in Boston before "The Steal". Yet, the next year the Pistons beat the Celtics and went to the first of what was 3 NBA Finals appearances. One of the teams the Pistons beat to get there was, the Bulls. The Bulls struggled and in '90 they knew they were the better, more athletic team yet lost in 7 games to Detroit, who then went on to beat Portland 4-1. After that, everybody knows what happened.

Look back at the past few playoffs and the Kings-Lakers rivalry. It's starting to look like history is going to repeat itself. It will always be that way.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullsAttitude</b>!
> Wasn't the new start supposed to be on Christmas Day against the Kings? It didn't happen.


No, as Robert Horry, said...they were supposed to be playing better by Christmas Day, and they are. 

Also as Horry said...they hustle for loose balls, they just aen't getting any good breaks. They'll dive for a ball, but by the time they get there, the other team already has it and are running down the court.

It's true, they are hustling more, they just aren't getting any breaks. 

Only thing that needs to be improved now is defense. They are hustling and they're scoring better.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Bizzy, it's Dami*a*n...thanks.




haha ...uh oh bizzy, you better watch your back!


:starwars:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> damien, you make fun of christie so much, but he was one of the reasons why the lakers lost yet another game.


I agree, he should stop making fun of Christie. But only because he was one of the reason why the Lakers won yet another title.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hOnDo</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Maybe Shaq should stop talking trash.


Maybe the Kings should win a series if they want to shut him up.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Maybe Shaq should be a gracious winner...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Maybe Shaq should be a gracious winner...


Like Vlade? "It's much harder to play the Clippers."


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Like Vlade? "It's much harder to play the Clippers."


I think that is a true statement made by Vlade. Like I said, it is much worse to insult a teams manhood. :yes:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Maybe Shaq should be a gracious winner...


When you win you can talk trash. Alot of atheletes make the mistake of talking smack before the game. that's a NO NO.
If you've noticed Shaq hasn't had much to say now that the team is losing. That's the unwritten rule. Talk a little smack afterwards.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that is a true statement made by Vlade. Like I said, it is much worse to insult a teams manhood. :yes:


Why do you think that its harder to play the clips than the lakers?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> Like I said, it is much worse to insult a teams manhood. :yes:


If they can't take that-then they deserve to be called Queens. :yes:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> If they can't take that-then they deserve to be called Queens. :yes:


Obviously they can take it, they beat the Lakers on Christmas in LA.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you think that its harder to play the clips than the lakers?


I think the Clippers have a deeper team and that causes more mis-matches for the Kings as a whole. It is a valid observation by Vlade.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously they can take it, they beat the Lakers on Christmas in LA.


Then why do you complain about Shaq talking trash??


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Then why do you complain about Shaq talking trash??


Because it always comes back to haunt you. IMO, Shaq looks dumb for making those statements now.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Because it always comes back to haunt you. IMO, Shaq looks dumb for making those statements now.


Then tell Vlade to shut up... Remember this??

"Lakers can't win without homecourt"....hmmm


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Then tell Vlad to shut up... Remember this??
> ...


Exactly, he looked dumb for saying that and it came back to haunt him. Next time I call up Vlade, I'll remind him to shutup.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the Clippers have a deeper team and that causes more mis-matches for the Kings as a whole. It is a valid observation by Vlade.


Perhaps. 

Surely you would agree along with Vlade that choosing between the Lakers and Clippers in an elimination game, almost no one would choose to play the Lakers.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly, he looked dumb for saying that and it came back to haunt him. Next time I call up Vlade, I'll remind him to shutup.


OK-but in the "Chris Webber is Smart" thread you said Shaq was an idiot for talking trash and that the Kings were classy. So by that logic Vlade is an idiot too right??


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Shaq was more persistent with his trash-talking. That is what I was attacking.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Shaq was more persistent with his trash-talking. That is what I was attacking.


I just brought up several examples of Vlade's trash talking. He is obviously "persistent" too.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Actually, Vlade was tame during the off-season. Shaq kept a non-issue going. He was more concerned with the Kings than his own team. Now he gets to enjoy their poor start. If you want to continue this discussion about Vlade/Shaq, PM me.


----------

